# Arpeggiator plugins?



## Mike Fox (May 18, 2022)

Just wondering if there are any really good arpeggiator plugins out there (something similar to the arp engine in Omnisphere).

Thanks!


----------



## Double Helix (May 18, 2022)

Blue Arp is free (is included with Unify, which is where I use it)






BlueARP plugin Overview – omg-instruments.com







omg-instruments.com


----------



## Studio E (May 18, 2022)

Animation Station.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 18, 2022)

I use Dmitri Sches Tantra and it is powerfull and..beautiful





Tantra


Dmitry Sches audio software - virtual synthesizers and effects




dmitrysches.com





Yes yes, it is not the classic arp but the result is the same or better


----------



## Digivolt (May 18, 2022)

Hands down the best Arp in my experience and a fantastic Synth as well, you can though use the ARP as a midi send to other synths


----------



## Trash Panda (May 18, 2022)

Scaler 2


----------



## Mike Fox (May 18, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Scaler 2


I actually already have this one! Totally forgot it had an arpeggiator in though. I’ll have to spend some time with it.


----------



## Zanshin (May 18, 2022)

I've been meaning to give this one a try:


https://xferrecords.com/products/cthulhu


----------



## tressie5 (May 18, 2022)

Although no one asked, this is what I look for in an arp.
1. Random direction in addition to up, down, up & down, etc.
2. Steps (16, 32, 64?) that can be turned on and off.
3. More than two octaves. Most have four or more anyway.
4. Set gate length and volume for each step. (These parameters are rarely seen).
5. From 1/1 to 1/32 timing. 1/64 and 1/128 are cool, though, if you want to create a granular-type effect.
6. A synth (Hybrid, Viper, Falcon, Wavestate) or effect (Rhythmizer) with dual arpeggiators, or more, is icing on the cake.


----------



## AMBi (May 18, 2022)

The one in Logic is simple but very nice


----------



## d4vec4rter (May 18, 2022)

Sample Logic's Animation Station is, in my opinion, the best standalone Arpeggiator out there. OK, there's more than a few who have a go about the price - $109 for an Arpeggiator!!! Well, for that you get a superbly designed, fully featured plugin that's very intuitive to use and operates completely independently so it's not tied to any other instrument. I use it all the time for creating string ostinatos, synth tracks, guitar arpeggios, etc.

Animation Station


----------



## cuttime (May 18, 2022)

mucoder hypercyclic


Hypercyclic is an LFO-driven MIDI arpeggiator, gate effect and step sequencer. It can be used for mangling sustained MIDI input chords, the output of which can then drive other MIDI instruments. Acts either as a VST or Audio Unit plugin for your DAW, or as a standalone application. The sweetspot...




www.mucoder.net


----------



## KEM (May 18, 2022)

I don’t have it (yet) but Animation Station looks to be the best one, really great gui and it’s got a ton of features, one of these days I’ll pick it up


----------



## Alchemedia (May 18, 2022)

Check out https://hy-plugins.com

The seq/arp in Pigments is great and you can bypass Pigments and use it with other synths.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I've been meaning to give this one a try:
> 
> 
> https://xferrecords.com/products/cthulhu



I think Cthulhu comes into its own if you don't want to play in the chords. You can program a series of chords with or without arps, then trigger the chords with single notes.

That's not something I've found I've needed, given how easy it is to enter chords into the DAW should that be necessary. But Cthulhu, though old and with an even older looking interface, is fairly straightforward.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 18, 2022)

I rather like Euclidean arps/sequencers.

I find this basic but useful (currently on sale for €6 from €15):









HATEFISh RhyGenerator, euclidean rhythm generator plugin


RhyGenerator creates euclidean rhythm patterns in a matter of few seconds, up to 16 different sequencers are available that can work in 5 different modes



www.hornetplugins.com





Does anyone have any experience with this? It is on sale for $20 at the moment (from $35).









Fractionate


Fractionate is a unique exploration of Euclidean MIDI sequencing, the idea is that you play the keys as a normal chromatic instrument and a Sequence is then played at the pitch of that note. There are a few modes that determine how Sequences are assigned, the main chromatic mode gives a Sequence...




hgsounds.com





Animation Station is indeed very easy and pleasant to use. It has lots of presets, but it is quick and easy to set up your own. Fortunately I got it on sale for $30! I don't use it much, but it is nice to have it available.

EDIT to add: I'm sorry, I actually paid $99.99 for Animation Station. I mixed up two different purchases made at the same time.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 18, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Although no one asked, this is what I look for in an arp.
> 1. Random direction in addition to up, down, up & down, etc.
> 2. Steps (16, 32, 64?) that can be turned on and off.
> 3. More than two octaves. Most have four or more anyway.
> ...


So have you found a stand-alone arp that does most of this?


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 18, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> So have you found a stand-alone arp that does most of this?


I think Animation Station can do all of that.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (May 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I rather like Euclidean arps/sequencers.
> 
> I find this basic but useful (currently on sale for €6 from €15):
> 
> ...


I've just started using Fractionate and found it both inspiring and inscrutable at times -- definitely read the manual. It requires the full version of Kontakt, so you need to factor that in.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I rather like Euclidean arps/sequencers.
> 
> I find this basic but useful (currently on sale for €6 from €15):
> 
> ...


How did you get it for $30? Was it a predictable sale, or something unusual?


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 18, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> How did you get it for $30? Was it a predictable sale, or something unusual?


It was on Audio Plugin Deals, so not predictable. But I think that it was at a price close to that on Sample Logic's own site around Black Friday or Christmas just gone.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 18, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> I've just started using Fractionate and found it both inspiring and inscrutable at times -- definitely read the manual. It requires the full version of Kontakt, so you need to factor that in.


Thanks. I was worried it might take a bit of work; but it could be worth it if the results are good. I'll take a look at the walkthrough.


----------



## antret (May 18, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Check out https://hy-plugins.com
> 
> The seq/arp in Pigments is great and you can bypass Pigments and use it with other synths.


Yes, I will +1 the HY sequencers. The seq collection has a few flavors of different sequencer styles (including Euclidean). Lots of modulation options, midi fx, can transpose to incoming midi, etc.

I really like this one nowadays as well: Stepic from Devicemeister. https://devicemeister.com/

Kinda becoming my go to at the moment.


----------



## tressie5 (May 18, 2022)

@bvaughn0402 - Yes, I did. Rhythmizer. BlueARP and Kirnu Cream, also with a swing function like Rhythmizer, also comes close but they lack being able to use multiple timings at the same time as Rhythmizer. Still, to achieve that effect, I simply either roll over to Wavestate Native or Falcon for my fix, or use multiple instances of the same synth but just with different timings. Cubase 12's ASIO-Guard really helps when I do that.


----------



## tressie5 (May 18, 2022)

@antret - Stepic looks good! I want one. Waaaaahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Hywel (May 18, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Just wondering if there are any really good arpeggiator plugins out there (something similar to the arp engine in Omnisphere).
> 
> Thanks!


If you already have Omnisphere and like the arp engine as I certainly do, you do have the option to export MIDI for any arp you create. I tend to use this function if I want to use the arp I created somewhere else or on a different track or instrument.


----------



## cqd (May 18, 2022)

I dunno what the arp section in omnisphere is like, but cthulu by xfer audio is worth a look too..


----------



## grabauf (May 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It was on Audio Plugin Deals, so not predictable. But I think that it was at a price close to that on Sample Logic's own site around Black Friday or Christmas just gone.


I must have missed the deal ... 79€ was the lowest I've seen.


----------



## PhilA (May 19, 2022)

I’m showing my inexperience here but can any (or indeed all) of these do the random overlapping sequences that’s demo’d with the key step pro in this video?


----------



## manuhz (May 19, 2022)

This: Phrasebox


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 19, 2022)

My humble apologies, I've checked the price I paid for Animation Station and I was wrong. I actually paid $99.99. I'm very sorry, in the same order I bought Wraith by Frozen Plains for $29.99, and I clearly have mixed up the prices in my head.

I'm amazed I paid $100 for an arpeggiator! It is good, but that was a bit mad of me.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (May 19, 2022)

I donno if it counts as an "arpeggiator". I'm sure it's not but Output Movement is fun to work with.


----------



## Colin66 (May 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I rather like Euclidean arps/sequencers.
> 
> I find this basic but useful (currently on sale for €6 from €15):
> 
> ...


I just got the HATEFISh Rhygenerator. Is it easy to get it working? I sent them an email but got no reply. Could you please give me a very short explanation of how to get it working? Do I add it to a track like a VST?


----------



## juliandoe (May 19, 2022)

+1 Cthulu 

it's very versatile and easy to use


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 19, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> I just got the HATEFISh Rhygenerator. Is it easy to get it working? I sent them an email but got no reply. Could you please give me a very short explanation of how to get it working? Do I add it to a track like a VST?


I'll get back to you later today. But, yes, add it to a track of its own. For the instrument controlled, set the input to be Rhygenerator.


----------



## Colin66 (May 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'll get back to you later today. But, yes, add it to a track of its own. For the instrument controlled, set the input to be Rhygenerator.


Thanks so much, Bee!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 19, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> Thanks so much, Bee!


Right, so the basic idea is as follows. First, put Rhygenerator on a track - arm it, so that you can play it (it won't make any noise on its own). Second, put another vst instrument on another track. Set that track to receive midi not from your keyboard, but from Rhygenerator. Arms this track as well.








So, here we have Hatefish Rhygenerator set to receive midi from the keyboard (well, set to receive from 'all') and Kontakt, with the Noire piano loaded, set to receive midi from Hatefish Rhygenerator.

Now, we need to program Rhygenerator. This is done for each layer that you want programmed, up to a maximum of 16. Think of each layer as a note. Each layer independently gets a sequence length, from 2 to 32, and a number of beats, from 1 to 32. The beats are distributed as evenly as possible (and so it is more interesting if the numbers don't divide perfectly). You can nudge the sequence for each 'note' to the right as much you like.

You select for each layer either to play an arp up, arp down, a chord, a specific note, or 'Contr.' I don't know what the last one is - but the videos on the site might cover it.

Arp up and down, will play whatever you play on your keyboard, but play it as an arp up or down or chord, as selected.





The one I use most is specific notes, as I tend to use this for percussion. You can set the specific note for each layer - they will automatically be E6 for no very good reason I can think of; but you can change each one to whatever you want. Instead of your keyboard playing, the notes that you have programmed in will play.






So, now we come to recording. Both tracks are armed and ready to go. Rhygenerator won't do anything unless transport is moving - either playing or recording. So, press record and away you go.

If you have the arp or chord selected, you have to play notes on your keyboard. On the Hatefish Rhygenerator track, they will be recorded as played. On the instrument you are driving with Rhygenerator (Kontakt and Noire in this example) you will record the rhythm that you have programmed.

If you have programmed specific notes, then you just press record, and these notes are recorded on the instrument track - Kontakt in this case - with the desired rhythm.

When you are done, switch the Kontakt track back to receiving midi from anywhere, or whatever midi channel your keyboard is on, and you can continue playing it normally.

In arp or chord mode, adjusting the LFO and AMOUNT seems to affect velocity directly.

When programming specific notes, you can the velocity and length of the notes, and have the LFO and AMOUNT modulate your parameters.

The LFO is set per layer/note.

In the end you end up with some midi recorded! Yay!






The first event here shows only on the Kontakt track. This is because specific notes were programmed. So I didn't record any midi notes into the track for Rhygenerator. In the other cases, I was using it as an arp.

And, finally, the true horror is music we recorded along the way....


----------



## Colin66 (May 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Right, so the basic idea is as follows. First, put Rhygenerator on a track - arm it, so that you can play it (it won't make any noise on its own). Second, put another vst instrument on another track. Set that track to receive midi not from your keyboard, but from Rhygenerator. Arms this track as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the very thorough explanation, Bee. That's really helpful! I'm gonna go through each step and get it working on my DAW tomorrow, I have a project in mind for it. 😊


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 19, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> Thanks so much for the very thorough explanation, Bee. That's really helpful! I'm gonna go through each step and get it working on my DAW tomorrow, I have a project in mind for it. 😊


I hope it all goes well! Make some (nice?) noise!!


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 8, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> I use Dmitri Sches Tantra and it is powerfull and..beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for mentioning Tantra in this context - I never really looked into it, but was intrigued by your description, and just grabbed it while it's on sale for $24.99 (for another 12 hours or so).


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 8, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> Thanks for mentioning Tantra in this context - I never really looked into it, but was intrigued by your description, and just grabbed it while it's on sale for $24.99 (for another 12 hours or so).


Where did you see it for $24.99? I wouldn't mind grabbing this. Plugin Alliance shows $36.99 for me.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 8, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Where did you see it for $24.99? I wouldn't mind grabbing this. Plugin Alliance shows $36.99 for me.


There are voucher codes in their promo emails - use SUMMER22-TANTRA2 to get the extra discount.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 8, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> There are voucher codes in their promo emails - use SUMMER22-TANTRA2 to get the extra discount.


Thanks!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 8, 2022)

manuhz said:


> This: Phrasebox


VST2 only.


----------



## asprog (Jun 10, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> VST2 only.


Also VST3 since last version


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 19, 2022)

For anybody who is interested in Animation Station, it's been updated for M1 compatibility and is currently listed at $109 on their site, but if you're on SL's mailing list, check your email for a $20-off coupon code to bring it down to $89.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> For anybody who is interested in Animation Station, it's been updated for M1 compatibility and is currently listed at $109 on their site, but if you're on SL's mailing list, check your email for a $20-off coupon code to bring it down to $89.


That is a great piece of softrware. There are a lot of arpeggiator options out there, some of them free. But I haven't had cause to think of them since I got Animation Station.


----------



## Karmand (Jun 20, 2022)

Ok, I signed up on SL's site, subscribed to the email - watched over night and they sent me a coupon for the $20 extra off on Animation Station - I'll be playing around with it later after sessions today - Thanks for the tip - it looks like a nice tool to finesse a few things!


----------



## Paj (Jun 20, 2022)

Animation Station is certainly full-featured, fast and convenient but, even if your instrument doesn't have a MIDI DND feature, don't forget that you can use the special arpeggiator/sequencer features of virtually any Kontakt instrument to drive another VI or output MIDI data to your DAW. This avails you to the arpeggiated/sequenced MIDI output of some of the wild features in instruments from Audiofier, ChannelRobot, Szcz, HomegrownSounds, etc. Info in the Kontakt manual.









How to Send MIDI Out from Kontakt - In Session Audio


Some Kontakt instruments generate their own MIDI. Here's how to get it out and use it!



insessionaudio.com





Paj
8^)


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 20, 2022)

Paj said:


> Animation Station is certainly full-featured, fast and convenient but, even if your instrument doesn't have a MIDI DND feature, don't forget that you can use the special arpeggiator/sequencer features of virtually any Kontakt instrument to drive another VI or output MIDI data to your DAW. This avails you to the arpeggiated/sequenced MIDI output of some of the wild features in instruments from Audiofier, ChannelRobot, Szcz, HomegrownSounds, etc. Info in the Kontakt manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, as much as I'm tempted by this (it appears that today is the last day of the sale, for now), I have a bunch of other similar tools that I've barely scratched the surface of, and at least a couple other things calling out to me currently (Nightfall and Novum).


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 20, 2022)

Paj said:


> Animation Station is certainly full-featured, fast and convenient but, even if your instrument doesn't have a MIDI DND feature, don't forget that you can use the special arpeggiator/sequencer features of virtually any Kontakt instrument to drive another VI or output MIDI data to your DAW. This avails you to the arpeggiated/sequenced MIDI output of some of the wild features in instruments from Audiofier, ChannelRobot, Szcz, HomegrownSounds, etc. Info in the Kontakt manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arturia's Pigments is another example and worthwhile for the excellent arp/seq alone.


----------



## Paj (Jun 20, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Arturia's Pigments is another example and worthwhile for the excellent arp/seq alone.


 Yeah---I found the features of Pigments' arp/sequencer to be a pleasant surprise. I'm sure others can chime in with their discoveries along these lines. I was just thinking about the Kontakt feature. Sample Logic Kontakt users have been luxuriating for quite a while now when it comes to arpeggiators/sequencers---maybe a reason the developers saw it as a viable product outside of Kontakt. I should have also mentioned Soniccouture for their Euclidian and even more recent generative approaches.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 20, 2022)

HY's sequencers are great too.


----------



## Paj (Jun 20, 2022)

Again, yeah---snoozed on their last sale and waiting for it to come around again, although the Seq2 Collection is more than reasonable even at full price.

Paj
8^)


----------



## grabauf (Jul 1, 2022)

Has anyone tried TATAT by K-Devices?
Looks also very interesting:








TATAT by K-Devices


TATAT is a MIDI plugin designed to generate, process, and store MIDI sequences with innovative features. Available as VST3 and Audio Unit.




k-devices.com


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 1, 2022)

grabauf said:


> Has anyone tried TATAT by K-Devices?
> Looks also very interesting:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, could not resist to anything that is this kind of "generative randomn".

But so far with first quick try I could not get anything "musical" out of it. Putting it on an already existing sketch and trying round with it sounds horrible even if I feet existing chords in it so it should be in tune.

So "unstable" is what I can sign for now but maybe my lack of understanding  even if the descriptions seems clear and understandeable so maybe this is intended ? Will have to try some more of the presets coming with it to see if there is anything "musical" in it.


----------



## grabauf (Jul 2, 2022)

I know. Resistance is futile. At least for me.


----------



## grabauf (Jul 2, 2022)

Btw.: Phrasebox is on sale again, if anyone is interested:



Venomode – Phrasebox – vstalarm.com


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 2, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, could not resist to anything that is this kind of "generative randomn".
> 
> But so far with first quick try I could not get anything "musical" out of it. Putting it on an already existing sketch and trying round with it sounds horrible even if I feet existing chords in it so it should be in tune.
> 
> So "unstable" is what I can sign for now but maybe my lack of understanding  even if the descriptions seems clear and understandeable so maybe this is intended ? Will have to try some more of the presets coming with it to see if there is anything "musical" in it.



Not surprised it's "unstable" if it's a M4L player wrapped device when running on Windows.


----------



## Per Boysen (Jul 2, 2022)

One thing I like in Cthulhu is that you can set up loops of different lengths for note arp/sequencing and for velocity sequencing. I got into this technique by using Numerology (Mac only).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 2, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Not surprised it's "unstable" if it's a M4L player wrapped device when running on Windows.


Sorry, this was misleading  . This was one of the merchandising "headlines" and I just took it for description of the (non)"musical" results, not on technical problems, so far it runs (technically) stable but the "results"......


----------



## Michael AD (Jul 3, 2022)

Here are 2 free plugins that might be of use for arpeggios:






RandARP


RandARP is a VST plugin arpeggiator with many randomization features, allowing incoming notes or chords to be manipulated in various rhythmic ways.



www.codefn42.com





RandARP is a VST plugin arpeggiator with many randomization features, allowing incoming notes or chords to be manipulated in various rhythmic ways. All standard arpeggiator parameters like number of octaves, note length and note order are included, but the plugin also offers complete randomization of the velocity, gate, shift and swing parameters. In addition, you can specify a note probability and randomize the note order, the octave order, and the number of octaves. All the randomization features allows you to create more interesting and unpredictable arpeggiated sequences.









Trackbout


Ripchord MIDI Chord Plugin




trackbout.com





Ripchord is similar to Cthulu, but allows you to strum/arpeggiate the chords you play.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jul 3, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, could not resist to anything that is this kind of "generative randomn".
> 
> But so far with first quick try I could not get anything "musical" out of it. Putting it on an already existing sketch and trying round with it sounds horrible even if I feet existing chords in it so it should be in tune.
> 
> So "unstable" is what I can sign for now but maybe my lack of understanding  even if the descriptions seems clear and understandeable so maybe this is intended ? Will have to try some more of the presets coming with it to see if there is anything "musical" in it.


This walkthrough might help a little.


----------



## Per Boysen (Jul 4, 2022)

Michael AD said:


> Here are 2 free plugins that might be of use for arpeggios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post. I wasn't aware of RandARP but now I have had a blast with it today in Cubase on Windows. To me, RandARP brings back some workflows from Logic and Bitwig that I have been missing with Cubase. Still missing Numerology on Mac, though.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jul 4, 2022)

I doubt many here are using Live, but for those that do, check out my Arpeggio Designer device. Can be used as a simple arp, or programmed with more complex sequences, even polyphonic.



http://tetmusic.com/arpeggio_designer_features.html


----------



## Arabinowitz (Jul 4, 2022)

Scaler 2 and Cthulhu both have great, flexible arpeggiators.


----------



## szczaw (Jul 4, 2022)

I like ChordPotion.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 10, 2022)

Arabinowitz said:


> Scaler 2 and Cthulhu both have great, flexible arpeggiators.


Interesting, personally I bounced hard off of the *Cthulhu *UI - it felt like something designed in 1996...

*Scaler *has some nice preset Ostinato and Arpeggio patterns however they aren't editable - so I wouldn't really describe it as flexible!

I'm looking for a clean Arp generator that works like a universal *Sonuscore The Orchestra* or *OPUS The Orchestrator.* Simply put I want a way to quickly audition patterns without having manually create them each time.

*Pigments *is good however it's very CPU intensive and has no mechanism for separating the different notes in a chord. BlueARP does offer this and is probably the best I've tried however again I find the UI to be more familiar to a 1990s tracker program (OctaMED anyone??).

*Animation Station* looks decent, however I can't see any way to distinguish chord tones and apply different patterns to each...

*Divisimate *has the note separation concept nailed however in the demo's the arpeggiator seems very basic...

Finally I do like *Sonokinetic's Ostinato* series - pretty powerful however there are only set patterns and it will only work with simple triads

I'm guessing that this is pretty niche and for most EDM the above are perfect


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 10, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Interesting, personally I bounced hard off of the *Cthulhu *UI - it felt like something designed in 1996...
> 
> *Scaler *has some nice preset Ostinato and Arpeggio patterns however they aren't editable - so I wouldn't really describe it as flexible!
> 
> ...


I suppose that a Euclidean arp is not what you are looking for, but something more like Spitfire's drone grid?

Falcon has an arp like that, and you can record a pattern to drag out the midi.

This video shows some of the arps starting at around 8 mins 45 secs.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 10, 2022)

If you like the arp or sequencer of a Kontakt instrument, you can always output its midi to the outside world. Here I'm using the arp of Orchestra Enigmatica to play Synapse Legend.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks @Bee_Abney and appreciate the Kontakt output option @tressie5 - not found a really flexible Kontakt arp in any instrument yet - many are functional but none have the power of say OPUS...

I'll take at look at UVI Falcon - at first glance this looks like a fun generative type arp tool - I do have RhyGenerator which can create some really cool polyrhythm Euclidean stuff!

I guess I'm really hankering after a universal (and slightly less janky) OPUS Orchestrator. The ability to differently handle chord tones by their position eg Top, Middle 2, Lowest, Top + Octave etc is really powerful. BlueARP does offer this as well, however as mentioned it's UI is a little umm retro and I spend most of the time trying to remember to move pages and sequences like I'm using a green screen terminal... 

Perhaps I just need to man up and play in and/or draw in every arp idea into my DAW and be done with it.. this is mostly what I do however I often want to quickly audition an alternative arrangement and/or modify chord progressions and suddenly I'm into moving dozens and dozens of midi notes around...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 10, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Thanks @Bee_Abney and appreciate the Kontakt output option @tressie5 - not found a really flexible Kontakt arp in any instrument yet - many are functional but none have the power of say OPUS...
> 
> I'll take at look at UVI Falcon - at first glance this looks like a fun generative type arp tool - I do have RhyGenerator which can create some really cool polyrhythm Euclidean stuff!
> 
> ...


Falcon is quite a pricey option, I'm afraid! There might be some modular options, such as in Voltage Modular.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 10, 2022)

I had a looksee at Hollywood Orchestrator because I'd never heard of it. As it turns out, it was designed by Sonuscore, so no wonder it resembles the arp in Sonuscore The Orchestra. In any event, just a cursory glance at Hollywood Orchestrator reminded me of InstaComposer, except it's prettier.
I don't know how many tracks you can get with Hollywood Orchestrator, though, as InstaComposer is limited to five.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 10, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I had a looksee at Hollywood Orchestrator because I'd never heard of it. As it turns out, it was designed by Sonuscore, so no wonder it resembles the arp in Sonuscore The Orchestra. In any event, just a cursory glance at Hollywood Orchestrator reminded me of InstaComposer, except it's prettier.
> I don't know how many tracks you can get with Hollywood Orchestrator, though, as InstaComposer is limited to five.


Thanks, InstaComposer is a bit different from what I can see - it seems pretty good at generative music creation but still lacks the basic functionality of splitting a polyphonic MIDI input (eg a chord Triad) and assigning different patterns (and MIDI Outs) to each tone.

Hollywood Orchestrator (when it actually works) does this with a limited set of OPUS instruments, you can assign the Lowest note of any given chord to one instrument and say create an arpeggio out of the top 2 notes in another instrument/articulation. Sonuscore's the Orchestra also does this, but with an even more limited palette.

I'm just searching for a rock solid, easy to use arp generator that will speed up my workflow in auditioning ostinatos and arps. Once the arrangement is 90%, I'll export the MIDI and tweak and add more unique elements. If Divisimate could build a more functional arpeggiator I'd be all over it since it handles the note splitting beautifully.

I know this is technically possible, however every tool I've tried has some of the required features but not all!! So frustrating!!


----------



## szczaw (Jul 10, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Thanks, InstaComposer is a bit different from what I can see - it seems pretty good at generative music creation but still lacks the basic functionality of splitting a polyphonic MIDI input (eg a chord Triad) and assigning different patterns (and MIDI Outs) to each tone.
> 
> Hollywood Orchestrator (when it actually works) does this with a limited set of OPUS instruments, you can assign the Lowest note of any given chord to one instrument and say create an arpeggio out of the top 2 notes in another instrument/articulation. Sonuscore's the Orchestra also does this, but with an even more limited palette.
> 
> ...


I haven't read all of the posts but if you want to 'decouple' the Orchestrator from EW sample library and use any library in a similar way, then grab ChordPotion (InstaComposer seems to do the same, I haven't tried it yet). It's basically the same thing: multiple arpeggiators that send midi on different channels. You can use something like DDFM Metaplugin and create your own arps + sounds. There is no midi cc in ChordPotion, but there is a plugin for that as well.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 10, 2022)

szczaw said:


> I haven't read all of the posts but if you want to 'decouple' the Orchestrator from EW sample library and use any library in a similar way, then grab ChordPotion (InstaComposer seems to do the same, I haven't tried it yet). It's basically the same thing: multiple arpeggiators that send midi on different channels. You can use something like DDFM Metaplugin and create your own arps + sounds. There is no midi cc in ChordPotion, but there is a plugin for that as well.


Thanks, to be fair I haven't looked into ChordPotion however just reading the specs suggests it's lacking the key functionality (like 99% of arps out there) which is 



> The ability to differently handle chord tones by their position eg Top, Middle 2, Lowest, Top + Octave etc is really powerful.



Otherwise I'd simply add multiple instances of each arpeggiator on each different track and do it that way..

There are plenty of arpeggiators out there (and some AI tools) which do arps well, however being able to split incoming MIDI and assign is what make The Orchestrator (and say Divisimate in it's own way) really powerful...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 10, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Thanks, to be fair I haven't looked into ChordPotion however just reading the specs suggests it's lacking the key functionality (like 99% of arps out there) which is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the strange thing is that a huge number of applications that make the distinction; just not in the way that you want. Lots of arps offer an up, down, up-down option. Lots of instruments with limited voices offer choices such as to keep the most recent notes, or the lowest or highest. There just don't seem to be other options out there for multiple single-note arps/pulses, where the rhythm for each note depends on its position relative to the other notes played.

It's easier enough to rig something up for two notes. Just have the keyboard divided between two arps, one for high one for low, and set transposition of the notes to give you the right interval between them. But three or more? You'd need extra hands!


----------



## szczaw (Jul 10, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Thanks, to be fair I haven't looked into ChordPotion however just reading the specs suggests it's lacking the key functionality (like 99% of arps out there) which is


I see. You could ask for such a feature, or ask EW for real-time midi output.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> But the strange thing is that a huge number of applications that make the distinction; just not in the way that you want. Lots of arps offer an up, down, up-down option. Lots of instruments with limited voices offer choices such as to keep the most recent notes, or the lowest or highest. There just don't seem to be other options out there for multiple single-note arps/pulses, where the rhythm for each note depends on its position relative to the other notes played.
> 
> It's easier enough to rig something up for two notes. Just have the keyboard divided between two arps, one for high one for low, and set transposition of the notes to give you the right interval between them. But three or more? You'd need extra hands!


Exactly! As I mentioned 3 products do offer polyphonic arp assignment it (The Orchestra, Hollywood Orchestrator and Divisimate) however they all have frankly huge limitations...

Genuine question, for those composers here who create a lot of ostinatos/arpeggios in their music, do you just simply play them in and then quantize/edit the MIDI note by note?


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 10, 2022)

So, here's my little experiment with InstaComposer in Cubase. Kontakt is set up in a rack with four instruments from Amadeus SO - violin, viola, cello, bass, all outputting on their own midi channel (1 - 4). Meaning? Different patterns and midi outs for each note of a chord.

In InstaComposer, I can set each track to generate Melody, Riff, Ostinato, Rhythm, Bass, Pad or Chord based on the key and/or chord progression I choose or create. It comes with something like 200 chord progressions. And, of course, I can either edit each note in InstaComposer's editor or drag each midi sequence kicking and screaming out of InstaComposer onto a Cubase track and edit it there. And, like all good sequencers/arps, I can humanize playback as well as set density, strum, velocity, yadda yadda. 

Can you play a chord on your keyboard and have InstaComposer redirect those notes to Kontakt? Unfortunately, no. It doesn't work that way since you can't play through InstaComposer to Kontakt. You set InstaComposer up how you want then sit back and watch the fireworks. Does it sound like Sonuscore? Not off the bat, no. You have to do some tweaking but at least you have five midi channels to play with.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 10, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> I'm just searching for a rock solid, easy to use arp generator that will speed up my workflow in auditioning ostinatos and arps. Once the arrangement is 90%, I'll export the MIDI and tweak and add more unique elements. If Divisimate could build a more functional arpeggiator I'd be all over it since it handles the note splitting beautifully.
> 
> I know this is technically possible, however every tool I've tried has some of the required features but not all!! So frustrating!!


If you’re ok with recording live playing and some creative routing, MusiKraken can do both arpeggiation and chord splitting.


----------



## sean8877 (Jul 10, 2022)

Audiomodern Riffer is on sale right now, the demo videos look pretty cool. Anyone have an opinion on that one? Sort of a creative sequencer/arpeggiator it looks like.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 10, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> So, here's my little experiment with InstaComposer in Cubase. Kontakt is set up in a rack with four instruments from Amadeus SO - violin, viola, cello, bass, all outputting on their own midi channel (1 - 4). Meaning? Different patterns and midi outs for each note of a chord.
> 
> In InstaComposer, I can set each track to generate Melody, Riff, Ostinato, Rhythm, Bass, Pad or Chord based on the key and/or chord progression I choose or create. It comes with something like 200 chord progressions. And, of course, I can either edit each note in InstaComposer's editor or drag each midi sequence kicking and screaming out of InstaComposer onto a Cubase track and edit it there. And, like all good sequencers/arps, I can humanize playback as well as set density, strum, velocity, yadda yadda.
> 
> Can you play a chord on your keyboard and have InstaComposer redirect those notes to Kontakt? Unfortunately, no. It doesn't work that way since you can't play through InstaComposer to Kontakt. You set InstaComposer up how you want then sit back and watch the fireworks. Does it sound like Sonuscore? Not off the bat, no. You have to do some tweaking but at least you have five midi channels to play with.


It certainly looks like it can do a lot!


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 10, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> So, here's my little experiment with InstaComposer in Cubase. Kontakt is set up in a rack with four instruments from Amadeus SO - violin, viola, cello, bass, all outputting on their own midi channel (1 - 4). Meaning? Different patterns and midi outs for each note of a chord.
> 
> In InstaComposer, I can set each track to generate Melody, Riff, Ostinato, Rhythm, Bass, Pad or Chord based on the key and/or chord progression I choose or create. It comes with something like 200 chord progressions. And, of course, I can either edit each note in InstaComposer's editor or drag each midi sequence kicking and screaming out of InstaComposer onto a Cubase track and edit it there. And, like all good sequencers/arps, I can humanize playback as well as set density, strum, velocity, yadda yadda.
> 
> Can you play a chord on your keyboard and have InstaComposer redirect those notes to Kontakt? Unfortunately, no. It doesn't work that way since you can't play through InstaComposer to Kontakt. You set InstaComposer up how you want then sit back and watch the fireworks. Does it sound like Sonuscore? Not off the bat, no. You have to do some tweaking but at least you have five midi channels to play with.


I think this is really one of the best, easy to use generative tools. A little pity that WA does not stand for continous devellopment so I think this wont go any further but you can really do a lot with it. I have to admit I dont really understand completely what the different setting options you have do in detail so it would be hard to get something EXACTLY like you want it but as this is not my intention...

And a small addon: you have even 7 different options for the track settings but you will need another instance for the additional two. But 7 differnt kind of tracks is really a lot of (and drums not included) to set up a basic song idea.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> If you’re ok with recording live playing and some creative routing, MusiKraken can do both arpeggiation and chord splitting.


Looks interesting - where do I download the VST? I can only see mobile apps listed


----------



## JimDiGritz (Jul 10, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> So, here's my little experiment with InstaComposer in Cubase. Kontakt is set up in a rack with four instruments from Amadeus SO - violin, viola, cello, bass, all outputting on their own midi channel (1 - 4). Meaning? Different patterns and midi outs for each note of a chord.
> 
> In InstaComposer, I can set each track to generate Melody, Riff, Ostinato, Rhythm, Bass, Pad or Chord based on the key and/or chord progression I choose or create. It comes with something like 200 chord progressions. And, of course, I can either edit each note in InstaComposer's editor or drag each midi sequence kicking and screaming out of InstaComposer onto a Cubase track and edit it there. And, like all good sequencers/arps, I can humanize playback as well as set density, strum, velocity, yadda yadda.
> 
> Can you play a chord on your keyboard and have InstaComposer redirect those notes to Kontakt? Unfortunately, no. It doesn't work that way since you can't play through InstaComposer to Kontakt. You set InstaComposer up how you want then sit back and watch the fireworks. Does it sound like Sonuscore? Not off the bat, no. You have to do some tweaking but at least you have five midi channels to play with.



Thanks for the in depth breakdown of InstaComposer! It does look pretty fun, but as I said it's really an ideas generator not a chord splitting arpeggiator!

Whilst having randomised patterns is interesting, I'm not asking for complex AI assistance, I merely want a plugin to split my chords into definable lines (like Divisimate or The Orchestra) and allow me to create arp patterns for each 'voice'

*HOOPUS the Orchestrator *does this:






But it's limited to a small selection of HOOPUS instruments and articulations, plus it's pretty janky.

*Divisimate *also offers chord splitting:






However the arpeggiator is pretty rudimentary:






Perhaps I buy both Divisimate AND AnimationStation and drive each arpeggiator from Divisimate, but $300 seems a bit steep for what I'm looking for!!!


----------



## PhilA (Jul 11, 2022)

I’m guessing the answer is no, but is there a demo of animation station? I like the look but it’s a lot for an arp plugin.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 11, 2022)

PhilA said:


> I’m guessing the answer is no, but is there a demo of animation station? I like the look but it’s a lot for an arp plugin.


Not that I can see.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 11, 2022)

JimDiGritz said:


> Looks interesting - where do I download the VST? I can only see mobile apps listed


Mobile app only. Hence the need for creative routing.


----------



## grabauf (Jul 18, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, could not resist to anything that is this kind of "generative randomn".
> 
> But so far with first quick try I could not get anything "musical" out of it. Putting it on an already existing sketch and trying round with it sounds horrible even if I feet existing chords in it so it should be in tune.
> 
> So "unstable" is what I can sign for now but maybe my lack of understanding  even if the descriptions seems clear and understandeable so maybe this is intended ? Will have to try some more of the presets coming with it to see if there is anything "musical" in it.


Here's a new video, that shows a more ambient approach:


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 18, 2022)

grabauf said:


> Here's a new video, that shows a more ambient approach:



Thanks, that looks interesting, will have to try out when I am back from work


----------



## richiebee (Jul 19, 2022)

PhilA said:


> I’m guessing the answer is no, but is there a demo of animation station? I like the look but it’s a lot for an arp plugin.


I forked out for it a month or so ago. It doesn't really do anything significant that you can't get from other arpeggiators, but UI makes it what it is, and that's something inspiring to use. It's straight forward, clean, clear and works a treat. I think its always a shame when developers don't do a demo version. In fact, its kind of arrogant. I tend to steer away from such products unless they give a no nonsense 30 day money back guarantee (which as far as I can tell, SampleLogic does not). In this case, I took a gamble, and I think it was worth it. It's up to full price now (probably so they can put it down to $110 or so this week during their summer sale), and I don't think I'd pay full price for it. $150US is a lot for any plugin when you convert to CDN$ and reconcile it with the price of other things. It is a very good plugin though. The alternatives in my stable are Cubase stock (not resizable, absolutely tiny, and really old now) and Kirnu Cream (not VST3, and overly complicated and also very old without updates). Cream does have a couple of things that Animation Station doesn't have, but these days I really can't be bothered with it. I used it quite a bit when I first got it, many years ago, but when I came back to music and installed it again, I really couldn't gel with it. I looked at several alternatives, but they all seemed overcomplicated or had a terrible workflow (Cthulhu), except for Animation Station.


----------



## chroma (Jul 22, 2022)

Some sample logic things are on sale for not too bad… someone said that animation station is included in some of them, do any of the ones on sale now have it inside? Thanks!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 22, 2022)

chroma said:


> Some sample logic things are on sale for not too bad… someone said that animation station is included in some of them, do any of the ones on sale now have it inside? Thanks!


I don't have them, but I think it is - or was - the case that they pretty much all have this arp inside but can't export the midi. Animation Station was made by taking their arp and making it a separate plugin.

Hopefully someone has more information. It would be great if you could export the midi from any of the Sample Logic instruments/libraries.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jul 22, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I don't have them, but I think it is - or was - the case that they pretty much all have this arp inside but can't export the midi. Animation Station was made by taking their arp and making it a separate plugin.
> 
> Hopefully someone has more information. It would be great if you could export the midi from any of the Sample Logic instruments/libraries.


Animation Station isn’t on sale yet, but they release a new deal everyday…and I would wager…..


----------



## Pier (Jul 22, 2022)

Yeah the Pigments sequencer is really cool, specially for generative/random stuff. It would be great if Arturia released it as a standalone midi effect.

This video by @venustheory is great and shows how to use it to feed notes into another synth:


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 22, 2022)

Reason's DUAL-ARP is pretty cool


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 22, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> Audiomodern Riffer is on sale right now, the demo videos look pretty cool. Anyone have an opinion on that one? Sort of a creative sequencer/arpeggiator it looks like.


I have it but rarely use it.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 23, 2022)

Sample Logic Animation Station is on sale right now for $37,50









Animation Station


Sample Logic is proud to debut their first plugin – ANIMATION STATION – the next step in assisted music creation. With its intelligent “Step Animator” engine, creating powerful MIDI arpeggiation patterns and step sequences has never been easier.




www.samplelogic.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sample Logic Animation Station is on sale right now for $37,50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that's a great price for the quality of the user experience that you get. It may not be the most powerful arpeggiator around, but it can do pretty much anything I ever want in terms of humanisation, pauses, length, etc. and it is very easy and pleasant to use.

Thanks @Marcus Millfield. I'm now going to spend the rest of today calculating whether the extra time I've had the plugin was worth the extra money that I paid when I bought it. If the sums come out against me, I shall then be very slightly regretful for not waiting.


----------



## KEM (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sample Logic Animation Station is on sale right now for $37,50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just bought it, at that price it’s a no brainer


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Thanks @Marcus Millfield. I'm now going to spend the rest of today calculating whether the extra time I've had the plugin was worth the extra money that I paid when I bought it. If the sums come out against me, I shall then be very slightly regretful for not waiting.



My apologies beforehand. Still hope you'll have a wonderful day.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 23, 2022)

KEM said:


> Just bought it, at that price it’s a no brainer


Me too. Was looking for just something like this when I stumbled upon this thread and Animation Station. The stars have aligned in my favor apparently


----------



## grabauf (Jul 23, 2022)

17,50 If you use this coupon:
as20-bhavytne


----------



## ckeddf (Jul 23, 2022)

grabauf said:


> 17,50 If you use this coupon:
> as20-bhavytne


Gah, forgot about the first rule of VI-C: always wait for a glitch or additional coupon 🤦‍♂️


----------



## richiebee (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sample Logic Animation Station is on sale right now for $37,50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy moly. At that price, I want to buy it again! If you don't have it. Get it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 23, 2022)

This video from John Lehmkuhl shows how you can use Blue Arp in Unify.



Essentially, you can set up as many patterns as you want and assign different ones to any instruments you own. He's created a product with a lot of elaborate patterns for Spitfire's BBCSO. *DiscoverStation* works with the free version of BBCSO and Corestation works with... Core.

Here's a video of him playing 23 separate tracks in real-time.



But you can use any arpeggiator or MIDI generator with Unify. (He stresses Blue Arp because it comes free with Unify) I've never tried this, but I think you could send a Scaler pattern to one instrument, a Blue Arp pattern to another, an Animation Station pattern to another, and so on. Save the whole configuration as a single patch and load it up with a single click.

As many Arp patterns and as many instruments as you want. After that you could change instruments and MIDI patterns. For example, the DiscoverStation patches would, with a little tweaking, work with any orchestral library, or you could make synth patterns if that was what you wanted to do.

The big thing about Unify is all this can be played in real-time, just like The Orchestra. You can set up MIDI transpose so that, for example, the same note would play an octave up or down on certain instruments (or wouldn't play at all) or could play a different interval like a third. Doing chords or Divisi is no problem aside from the time you'd spend setting that up. But once you do you can use it again or edit it.

IMHO Unify is the easiest way to set up a MIDI plugin in a DAW. Plus, using Unify, if you get something working within one DAW, you can load it up in another DAW. Most importantly, Unify is multi-core. Falcon has some of the most cutting-edge arpeggiators in the business, but good luck stacking a lot of them because, no matter how many cores your processor has, it will only use one. 23 instruments? It would probably poop out by four or five Falcon patches. DiscoverStation could not exist without multi-core functionality.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 23, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Falcon has some of the most cutting-edge arpeggiators in the business, but good luck stacking a lot of them, as it is single core.


More importantly, you cannot sequence external gear with them. It's Falcon only. That's the feature I miss the most.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 23, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> This video from John Lehmkuhl shows how you can use Blue Arp in Unify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that a number of Falcon users like to combine it with Unify to run multis through Unify so that the CPU burden is spread across cores. While you can do the same by playing multiple tracks in a DAW, Unify has the advantage of being able to save each setting to easily apply to any environment, and to be easily changed to fit the context.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> More importantly, you cannot sequence external gear with them. It's Falcon only. That's the feature I miss the most.


Though you can record the pattern inside of Falcon, then export it to run anything else.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> More importantly, you cannot sequence external gear with them. It's Falcon only. That's the feature I miss the most.


I don't want to come off as anti-Falcon, because I love it. If you stick with one or two presets and tweak them, it is awesome. It adds a ton to any UVI library.

But IMHO Falcon is supposed to be for building huge layered instruments, like HALion. And it is a total failure for that. It doesn't work. But, as Bee said, if you load single Falcon patches into Unify, then you get 100% what it was advertised to be.


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sample Logic Animation Station is on sale right now for $37,50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we're talking!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 23, 2022)

Pier said:


> Now we're talking!


Go on, treat yourself! It would pair nicely with a synth that doesn't happen to have an arpeggiator...


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 23, 2022)

grabauf said:


> 17,50 If you use this coupon:
> as20-bhavytne


Wow!..but unfortunately it says "coupon usage limit has been reached"..any other one?


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Though you can record the pattern inside of Falcon, then export it to run anything else.


Can't Falcon send midi out like Pigments?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 23, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Wow!..but unfortunately it says "coupon usage limit has been reached"..any other one?


Nooooooooo


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 23, 2022)

Pier said:


> Can't Falcon send midi out like Pigments?


No, sadly. I don't know why they didn't give it that ability. They instead included a recorder module, to record patterns from its sequencers and arps. That midi can then be dragged and dropped onto the timeline. Why not in real time? I don't know; but my guess would be that some of the arps/sequencers are doing something too complicated to make that easy. The Orchestra is the same, and that's in Kontakt; which can normally output it's arps.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 23, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Wow!..but unfortunately it says "coupon usage limit has been reached"..any other one?


I strongly suspect this was a mistake. That code was probably intended for products that cost $99+ and not $37.50. They are lucky that they weren't selling it for $17.50 because they would have owed us money if we bought it! 

I was having a nice relaxing morning in bed when I read about this amazing code. It zapped me right in my froggy belly. I jumped up, turned on my computer and snagged it. Does this make me a frog with slippery values? 

I now am contemplating whether it is better to be a frog with slippery values who has Animation Station or a totally upright frog with no Animation Station. 

If Tiger the Frog resists a DEAL does that go against his intrinsic nature? Food for thought.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> My humble apologies, I've checked the price I paid for Animation Station and I was wrong. I actually paid $99.99. I'm very sorry, in the same order I bought Wraith by Frozen Plains for $29.99, and I clearly have mixed up the prices in my head.
> 
> I'm amazed I paid $100 for an arpeggiator! It is good, but that was a bit mad of me.


What a difference a few days makes. How on earth did Bee get Animation Station for $29.99?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Though you can record the pattern inside of Falcon, then export it to run anything else.


I know, but that is more of a workaround than a convenient solution.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I know, but that is more of a workaround than a convenient solution.


Well, it's no good for live performances (including recording performances), that's for sure! It's not ideal, but it gets done what I want doing.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 23, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> What a difference a few days makes. How on earth did Bee get Animation Station for $29.99?


I didn't! I misremembered. I paid $99.99.


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It would pair nicely with a synth that doesn't happen to have an arpeggiator...


Yeah PhasePlant 

But I also dislike the sequencer in Zebra. I could quickly try stuff in Animation Station and only write the final pattern into Zebra when I'm happy with it.


----------



## sean8877 (Jul 23, 2022)

I'm not sure I'm clear on how Animation Station is better than something like BlueARP or other arpeggiator plugins? I see they mention the built in patterns a lot on the product page so maybe it has really great built in arpeggiator patterns?


----------



## Dylanguitar (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sample Logic Animation Station is on sale right now for $37,50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paid $110. Stings a little, not going to lie.


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 23, 2022)

What is harder to find are arpeggiators that play within a key, so that the sequence would use major 3ds for the I,IV,V chords, and minor on the ii,iii and vi..they all seem to transpose the sequence as is..


----------



## kevinh (Jul 23, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> Paid $110. Stings a little, not going to lie.


Some bought it at $17.50 today to help that sting go deeper hahah

For reference I bought it last week for $79….so I’m part of stung club too haha


----------



## grabauf (Jul 23, 2022)

Now I feel guilty.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 23, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> Paid $110. Stings a little, not going to lie.


Ouch.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 23, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> I'm not sure I'm clear on how Animation Station is better than something like BlueARP or other arpeggiator plugins? I see they mention the built in patterns a lot on the product page so maybe it has really great built in arpeggiator patterns?


I think that is part of it, but overall it is about the user experience rather than what it can achieve. It is easy and pleasant to use, and it does a good range of functions well.


----------



## kevinh (Jul 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Ouch.


The way I see it is that those of us who paid much higher price subsidized this little glitch sale. So I’m taking names and collecting favors hahah


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 23, 2022)

kevinh said:


> The way I see it is that those of us who paid much higher price subsidized this little glitch sale. So I’m taking names and collecting favors hahah


----------



## R. Naroth (Jul 23, 2022)

Just purchased. The simplicity of the UI (and the discount 😊) won me over. Would have been perfect if it also had a couple of lanes for MIDI CCs. The only controllable parameter now is velocity I guess.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 23, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Some bought it at $17.50 today to help that sting go deeper hahah
> 
> For reference I bought it last week for $79….so I’m part of stung club too haha


Me too.....and thanked the SL guys a week ago that I could pay it over audioplugindeals (my always on payment problems that kept me alive for buying some bread from time to time....) for more then 4 times the prize it goes now......but apart from being a member in the club I really dont think that this is "healthy" in anyway for anyone....

Concept 2 on humble bundle now (there I was in the "winner" club......really ? Tested it 2-3 times when it was on sale for half prize, 50 bucks, I dont know, but, deleted the demos all 3 times, now I bought it for 25....sane  ?).

And even if I deleted the demos: this is definitely (not to talk about the samples coming with it from Krotos you can directly load into, no value for me cause I am bot into movie, trailer whatever stuff with these kind of sounds needed, but.....) not a 25 bucks VST, its version 2 and it has so much functionallity and devellopment in it....

I can understand the deals on all the old SL stuff, devellopment payed decades ago, but 17,50 for the NEWEST SL ? First VST not Kontakt ? While they still have hundreds of bucks as REGULAR prizes for their dusty kontakt stuff ?

I cant complain cause I think I know whats going on cause I follow it like most guys and girls in here but I only think that could work at least in a way with the people who dont know.

At least for some time.....but maybe I am wrong like Marx was wrong with prediction on survival of capitalismn


----------



## Dylanguitar (Jul 23, 2022)

I mean, I get the whole "you saw something for a certain price, decided it was an acceptable value and made a decision." I get it. However, it is kind of a "screw you" from the company to customers who paid full price, when you devalue a product THAT much and THAT quickly. It's not like "oh shucks I missed that 50% percent sale on that string library." From $110 to $17.50? C'mon.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 23, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> I mean, I get the whole "you saw something for a certain price, decided it was an acceptable value and made a decision." I get it. However, it is kind of a "screw you" from the company to customers who paid full price, when you devalue a product THAT much and THAT quickly. It's not like "oh shucks I missed that 50% percent sale on that string library." From $110 to $17.50? C'mon.


YES.


----------



## richiebee (Jul 23, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> Paid $110. Stings a little, not going to lie.


Same here, I only bought it a month ago. That's life though. That's the way it goes. Glad I didn't pick it up earlier this week. It's the only time it was at it's full price since it was released. Still glad to have it, and I think it was worth it's $110. Just. I've used it on several tracks in the month that I have had it.


----------



## Pier (Jul 23, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> Paid $110. Stings a little, not going to lie.


Some days you win, some you lose.

I bought Stutter edit 2 for $100 and it's on sale now for $10.


----------



## kevinh (Jul 23, 2022)

Pier said:


> I bought Stutter edit 2 for $100 and it's on sale now for $10.


So did I. I’m spotting a trend haha


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 23, 2022)

Well, it sounds as if I wouldn't have gotten it for $17.50, so I guess it's okay I missed the code. Frankly, the big selling point for me was that it comes in AAX. There are pretty much no arps that work in ProTools. So this is great. Thanks!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 24, 2022)

Think it was a glitch, intended to be used on the prize before but as they already have changed it before the deal has gone online today....So good find from the "Hunter Community"


----------



## clintowenellis (Jul 24, 2022)

Bought Animation Station today, unfortunately missed that sweet code discount but definitely worth the $37 paid instead.

Wow, what a great arpeggiator! I especially love the stutter option. Really makes it easy to get those Tenet/Meshuggah rhythms going and then by reducing the attack on the synth, it makes for easy ambient pads with some interesting movements. I really love that and haven't come across that in others.

A couple of things I've noticed that are a little annoying are that my mod wheel (or CC1 for that matter) doesn't work when Animation Station is loaded up in the MIDI FX slot in Logic. Not sure if this the same in other DAWS, but I have to change CC1 parameters to another number in order to use it on my source sound. And I really wish there was a probability percentage on each step in order to get some slight randomisation.

Before Animation Station I found the sequencer in Pigments was the best but couldn't really use it as my old computer just couldn't handle pigments that well. So I'm very happy to of stumbled across this thread and the sale all at the same time to pick up Animation Station. Very happy and looking forward to really learn how this plugin works. Hopefully there'll be updates in the future to really make this the only arpeggiator one might need....fingers crossed.


----------



## Paj (Jul 24, 2022)

Animation Station just went on sale at samplelogic.com for $37.50 (75% off).

Paj
8^)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 24, 2022)

Paj said:


> Animation Station just went on sale at samplelogic.com for $37.50 (75% off).
> 
> Paj
> 8^)


You're a bit late to the party Paj 😉


----------



## Pier (Jul 24, 2022)

So I got animation station and having a weird issue. Works as expected when pressing one or two keys but when I play a third key it forgets the previous keys? Or if I add more keys to the chord later on it forgets the first keys I pressed?

I'm probably missing a setting or something but I can't find anything obvious...

Edit:

I disabled the setting in Cubase which automatically enables record on the selected track and the issue seems to have been fixed.


----------



## NuNativs (Jul 24, 2022)

Falcon + Lua.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 24, 2022)

Pier said:


> So I got animation station and having a weird issue. Works as expected when pressing one or two keys but when I play a third key it forgets the previous keys? Or if I add more keys to the chord later on it forgets the first keys I pressed?
> 
> I'm probably missing a setting or something but I can't find anything obvious...
> 
> ...


Right! Yes, I just tried it. I can't find a 'hold' feature if Animation Station has one; I've never thought to look before. But using sustain on my keyboard (actually called 'hold' in my case), it allows me to add notes endlessly to the chord until a release sustain.


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 24, 2022)

I am getting a WordPress error when I try to reach Samplelogic webpage. It's me, or the page is down?

Edit: Looks Ok now.


----------



## Pier (Jul 24, 2022)

Another plugin with scaling issues in Windows...


----------



## Paj (Jul 24, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> You're a bit late to the party Paj 😉


As late as a beta tester could be . . .

Edit: @Marcus Millfield : Oh, I just saw your earlier post. That was quick. I'm glad I wasn't squaring off with you at the OK Corral.


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I can't find a 'hold' feature if Animation Station has one; I've never thought to look before.


There is a button named "latch' on the top right, next to steps...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 24, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> There is a button named "latch' on the top right, next to steps...


Thanks!


----------



## Technostica (Jul 24, 2022)

Pier said:


> Another plugin with scaling issues in Windows...


If that's how much you have aged due to the stress of using this plugin, I don't think I will install it. 
"It was so stressful, my body changed gender and aged by half a decade".


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 24, 2022)

Technostica said:


> If that's how much you have aged due to the stress of using this plugin, I don't think I will install it.
> "It was so stressful, my body changed gender and aged by half a decade".


Half a decade? Ooh. Nasty.


----------



## Pier (Jul 24, 2022)

Technostica said:


> If that's how much you have aged due to the stress of using this plugin, I don't think I will install it.
> "It was so stressful, my body changed gender and aged by half a decade".


First, how dare you?

Second, I'm a very calm person. I never get stressed. Specially not by buggy software and lazy developers that don't care about the same things that I do.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 24, 2022)

Pier said:


> First, how dare you?
> 
> Second, I'm a very calm person. I never get stressed. Specially not by buggy software and lazy developers that don't care about the same things that I do.


Control+Click.


----------



## Pier (Jul 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Control+Click.


_table flip_


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 24, 2022)

Pier said:


> _table flip_


I went too far!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I went too far!


It was just a matter of time.


----------



## clintowenellis (Jul 24, 2022)

Pier said:


> So I got animation station and having a weird issue. Works as expected when pressing one or two keys but when I play a third key it forgets the previous keys? Or if I add more keys to the chord later on it forgets the first keys I pressed?
> 
> I'm probably missing a setting or something but I can't find anything obvious...
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm having this issue too! Only sometimes though. It seems like the plugin might have some issues with note input. I had this weird thing happen where I had a Dm chord cycling on hold and I accidentally played a C major on the same track and it just added it to the cycle to create this beautiful sounding polychord rhythmic pattern. I was pleasantly surprised but when I tried to recreate it, I'd put the Dm chord in, then add the C major and it would just replace it instead of adding to it. So I'm not sure what's going on there.


----------



## Pier (Jul 24, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Yeah I'm having this issue too! Only sometimes though. It seems like the plugin might have some issues with note input. I had this weird thing happen where I had a Dm chord cycling on hold and I accidentally played a C major on the same track and it just added it to the cycle to create this beautiful sounding polychord rhythmic pattern. I was pleasantly surprised but when I tried to recreate it, I'd put the Dm chord in, then add the C major and it would just replace it instead of adding to it. So I'm not sure what's going on there.


In my case I think it might be a Cubase bug or something. When I disabled the auto arm selected track it all worked as expected.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 24, 2022)

Paj said:


> As late as a beta tester could be . . .
> 
> Edit: @Marcus Millfield : Oh, I just saw your earlier post. That was quick. I'm glad I wasn't squaring off with you at the OK Corral.


I'm quick of mind but it stops there😉


----------



## hauspe (Jul 25, 2022)

BTW Arpology Cinematic Dimensions will be offered for additional $89.99, in total $127.49. I still hesitate, most reviews are quite positive, any user experiences on your side? Worth the upgrade? To me Arpology Cinematic Dimensions seems quite powerful.

PS: a few seconds ago I got an email with an extra 10% off (value has to be over $100), posted (Arpology Cinematic Dimensions) .


----------



## method1 (Jul 25, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah PhasePlant
> 
> But I also dislike the sequencer in Zebra. I could quickly try stuff in Animation Station and only write the final pattern into Zebra when I'm happy with it.


I wasn't that fond of it either until installing the Neumann Pro skin


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jul 25, 2022)

I see that Venomode Phrasebox is now on sale for $25 at APD. Is Animation Station still a better deal?


----------



## Fidelity (Jul 25, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> I see that Venomode Phrasebox is now on sale for $25 at APD. Is Animation Station still a better deal?


I've only toyed with animation station for a few minutes, but can tell you that the user experience is a bit diff with both. Perhaps consider getting the demo for phrasebox and see if that covers what you're looking for.

A plugin chainer like Unify (which needs to be updated if it isn't working with these as I just found out), Metaplugin, or Freestyle is also a plus for workflow (esp if you have a Komplete Kontrol since you can save the entire setup as a patch).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 25, 2022)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> I see that Venomode Phrasebox is now on sale for $25 at APD. Is Animation Station still a better deal?


I have a lot of arps/sequencers among other things Phrasebox. Waited a long time for buying Animation Station cause in general I have it already in Arpology for example and it was just to expensive in my opinion.

Sadly bought it just before the actual deal for much more in another deal but what it really offers is simplicity and if you are familiar with ANY arp/sequencer in ANY synth you will find Animation station easy to use but with lots of functionality. Only thing I dont like is the (missing..) naming of the presets (standard1 to standard 100 and so on) without any meaning/style whatever. I know not easy with arp/sequencer but that is the strength with many Samplelogic libraries, so....

Phrasebox is one (of the many) arp/sequencer with a very special and unique idea behind it (really dont know why there are so many complete different approaches especially with arps/sequencers), if you get into it it might be exactly THE thing you are looking for, if not.....

I must say I prefer (and therefore bought it at least) the more "standard" attempt from Animation station.


----------



## oepion (Jul 25, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> I have a lot of arps/sequencers among other things Phrasebox. Waited a long time for buying Animation Station cause in general I have it already in Arpology for example and it was just to expensive in my opinion.
> 
> Sadly bought it just before the actual deal for much more in another deal but what it really offers is simplicity and if you are familiar with ANY arp/sequencer in ANY synth you will find Animation station easy to use but with lots of functionality. Only thing I dont like is the (missing..) naming of the presets (standard1 to standard 100 and so on) without any meaning/style whatever. I know not easy with arp/sequencer but that is the strength with many Samplelogic libraries, so....
> 
> ...


I found an old thread (last year I think) where you were discussing whether it was worth getting Animation Station if you already have Arpology CD. At the time you seemed to reach the conclusion it was not needed as you were using a MIDI recorder plugin with Arpology CD which made Animation Station redundant. I'm just wondering what made you change your mind and buy Animation Station now? Is it just because it makes the workflow a little easier, or does it really add enough value compared to using the arp of Arpology CD?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 25, 2022)

oepion said:


> Is it just because it makes the workflow a little easier, or does it really add enough value compared to using the arp of Arpology CD?


I think its both. Of course it simplifies that you dont need to load Arpology and then record the midi but can use the library/plugin you have in mind directly.

And having that arp/sequencer separately in a comfortable GUI makes life easier too.

On the other hand what really adds value for me are the great randomization options for example. As the presets are really not that useable for me cause of the lack of naming I only click threw them till there is something "rough" into the direction and then use the randomisation a lot till I have something that comes cloth and that I can save under a more recognizable naming for me.

That is only scratching the surface, much more under the hood I think, not that much in really "groundbreaking" unique functions but really mostly in "workflow-friendly" useability.

And finally the sale prize (especially with the actual sale prize) brings it in the region (< 50 bucks) where all other comparable arp/sequencers are and where it (my opinion) belongs. And in that range for me it is a good choice (as stated above) if you are looking for something more "standard" that you already know in general if you ever have used ANY Arp/Seq in any synth, daw, wherever.


----------



## oepion (Jul 25, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> I think its both. Of course it simplifies that you dont need to load Arpology and then record the midi but can use the library/plugin you have in mind directly.
> 
> And having that arp/sequencer separately in a comfortable GUI makes life easier too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed answer! I own Arpology CD so I had been wondering whether or not it's worth getting Animation Station for a while, the price always put me off but $37.50 is definitely a good deal. So I did a bit of digging trying to refresh my memory about what I had read about it, that's how I came across your older post hence the question. I'm still on the fence with about 1h left before the end of the deal but you have pushed me a little closer to the "should buy" side of the fence!


----------



## Gaffable (Jul 25, 2022)

oepion said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer! I own Arpology CD so I had been wondering whether or not it's worth getting Animation Station for a while, the price always put me off but $37.50 is definitely a good deal. So I did a bit of digging trying to refresh my memory about what I had read about it, that's how I came across your older post hence the question. I'm still on the fence with about 1h left before the end of the deal but you have pushed me a little closer to the "should buy" side of the fence!


@arznable has listed some differences between Animation Station and Arpology in another discussion thread:
Sample Logic Releases Animation Station!


----------



## oepion (Jul 26, 2022)

Gaffable said:


> @arznable has listed some differences between Animation Station and Arpology in another discussion thread:
> Sample Logic Releases Animation Station!


Thanks for that, I had missed that post! Well it's in my cart, only 1 more button to push...


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 26, 2022)

hauspe said:


> BTW Arpology Cinematic Dimensions will be offered for additional $89.99, in total $127.49. I still hesitate, most reviews are quite positive, any user experiences on your side? Worth the upgrade? To me Arpology Cinematic Dimensions seems quite powerful.
> 
> PS: a few seconds ago I got an email with an extra 10% off (value has to be over $100), posted (Arpology Cinematic Dimensions) .


Hello, I wondered where you saw Arpology Cinematic Dimensions for 127.49?
Cheers and thanks


----------



## Gaffable (Jul 26, 2022)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Hello, I wondered where you saw Arpology Cinematic Dimensions for 127.49?
> Cheers and thanks


I think, maybe, @hauspe was expecting Arpology to be included in Sample Logic's 16th anniversary sale and that Arpology would be offered at a discounted price of $89.99, which is the Base Price in the Shop at Audio Plugin Deals.

Arpology at $89.99 plus Animation Station at $37.50 equals a total of $127.49.

As it turns out, Arpology was not one of the products included in Sample Logic's 16th anniversary sale.

If you are keen on Arpology, but don't need it urgently, I would suggest waiting until the November sale period, when it is likely that Audio Plugin Deals will reduce all the prices in the Shop to each product's Base Price. That is what happened last year.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 26, 2022)

Was that Animation Station 
deal only 24 hours or something?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 26, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Was that Animation Station
> deal only 24 hours or something?


Yes


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 27, 2022)

Gaffable said:


> I think, maybe, @hauspe was expecting Arpology to be included in Sample Logic's 16th anniversary sale and that Arpology would be offered at a discounted price of $89.99, which is the Base Price in the Shop at Audio Plugin Deals.
> 
> Arpology at $89.99 plus Animation Station at $37.50 equals a total of $127.49.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 27, 2022)

There is another bug in Animation Station that is annoying. It consumes CC 1 instead of passing it through. I reported it and they acknowledged the bug so hopefully there will be a fix soon.
This is on Mac OS. Don't know about Windows.


----------



## chroma (Aug 2, 2022)

just wanted to add: if you haven't played with Riff Generation (in session audio), it's similar to arpology in that it has an arpeggiator built in with some useful randomization/generation options. Except that it transmits midi so can be used as a normal arpeggiator as well.


----------



## richiebee (Aug 2, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> There is another bug in Animation Station that is annoying. It consumes CC 1 instead of passing it through. I reported it and they acknowledged the bug so hopefully there will be a fix soon.
> This is on Mac OS. Don't know about Windows.


It does this with Windows too. I assume its because you can use CC1 to control the gate or velocity of a sequence, but yes, it should be fixed. I have heard that they don't release updates/fixes for their products. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## Grymt (Aug 7, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> I mean, I get the whole "you saw something for a certain price, decided it was an acceptable value and made a decision." I get it. However, it is kind of a "screw you" from the company to customers who paid full price, when you devalue a product THAT much and THAT quickly. It's not like "oh shucks I missed that 50% percent sale on that string library." From $110 to $17.50? C'mon.


It's $149.99 now...
I knew I should have read every thread here every day!


----------



## Grymt (Aug 7, 2022)

Not sure where arpeggiators stop and drum machines start... but as others mentioned Hatefish Eucledian already:

I don't think Soniccouture was mentioned yet. Their kontakt drum instruments have drum arpeggiators, the new ones have several. You will have to drag the midi out though, so I don't think you can feed the midi live into another instrument.
The three arpeggiators are quite unique: eucledian beats, polybeats and a beatshifter, with great randomisation options. It can spit out up to 128 bars at once.

They also have a drum sampler called Blanks, with these options, that can use your own samples. It's got the three beat tools, a drill function, filters and a lot of randomisation.

Blanks is not immensely expensive ($79), but if you like Moonkits (normally 179,- and worth it) and also some other instruments: They have a 5 instruments for 250,- deal right now. The cheapest it's ever been. Recommended!

Although you should check Hornet Plugins if you seek a Eucledian midi genereator and nothing else, as it's much cheaper.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 7, 2022)

richiebee said:


> I have heard that they don't release updates/fixes for their products. *Not sure how true that is.*


Rarely, if ever afaik. However, they added Apple M1 support to AS in June.


----------



## Grymt (Aug 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Rarely, if ever afaik. However, they added Apple M1 support to AS in June.


I think it's absolutely ridiculous to ask $ 149,99 for a plugin you never update, not even to remove reported bugs. So thanks for the heads up, I won't be buying Animation Station, even if it's $30 again. I don't want to reward such practices.


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Aug 19, 2022)

Any suggestion for an arpeggiator with a user friendly UI?


----------



## AmbientMile (Aug 19, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> Any suggestion for an arpeggiator with a user friendly UI?


I love both Kirnu's Cream and Xfer Records Cthulhu. Cthulhu has a pretty simple UI. Cream takes a little getting used to, but its easy after a little effort learning it.


----------



## grabauf (Aug 19, 2022)

Cream is currently on sale at PluginBoutique:








Cream


Cream, Cream plugin, buy Cream, download Cream trial, Kirnu Interactive Cream




www.pluginboutique.com


----------

